# Cat show in Woking



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone coming along to the show tomorrow ????


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

We are now retired! Unless I can work a way of bringing Annelis and not returning to Orphelia behaving like she doesn't know who she is for a week after :001_rolleyes:

Hope you have a great day


----------

